# People-powered first pages



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2014)

Here’s what happens when the readers choose the front page story (*here, that is*...):


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να προβληματιστούμε αν είναι «front-page story» ή «front page-story». Το γεγονός ότι η απάντηση είναι εύκολη κάνει το ενωτικό περιττό. Κάποιοι θα έλεγαν ότι δεν είναι περιττό, απλώς εκεί που είναι ευκολότερη η αποκωδικοποίηση, γίνεται ευκολότερη και η παράλειψη του ενωτικού. Ωστόσο, μια περίπτωση που οι προσεκτικοί δεν παραλείπουν το ενωτικό είναι η περίπτωση που έχουμε μετοχή (participle). Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πούμε «people-powered first pages» (πρόσθεσα το ενωτικό στον τίτλο, αν και δεν υπάρχει στο αγγλικό κείμενο όπου παραπέμπεις), αλλιώς το μυαλό θα πρέπει να κάνει μια μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια αποκωδικοποίησης: Μήπως πρόκειται για κανονική πρόταση; Οι άνθρωποι κίνησαν / τροφοδότησαν τις πρώτες σελίδες; Μα τι λέει;

Επειδή ήμουν το πρώτο θύμα αυτής της ασάφειας, έκανα τη διόρθωση και ζητώ συγγνώμη για την πρωινή γκρίνια. Ίσως φταίει που ακόμα δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και δικό μου ίντερνετ.


----------

